# Can't ignite pilot on Heat n Glow Intellifire 6000G-IPILP



## chadurban (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey all new here and have a bit of a fireplace issue for anyone that can help! I recently moved into my 3 year old home this August and finally got around to trying to light up my Heat n Glow fireplace. When we bought the house in March it was running, now when I try I can't seem to get the pilot to ignite. Here's what I did

When we moved in, the propane guy checked and said the tank is 3/4 full of propane. I double checked the gauge outside and it reads around 70 (from 80 being the highest). Turned the valve on at the outside tank as well as the wall lever on the outside wall. For the fireplace inside, I turned open the red lever and kept the black dial switched to off. Pressed the flame button on the wall panel and you can hear the clicking, but no pilot is lighting. Tried this 2 or 3 times in a row, each until the clicking timed out after about a minute (and waited 30 seconds in between each try). Still no nothing lit.

Just wondering if maybe I'm missing something here? I took off the front glass and a few logs to access the pilot and could not hear or smell gas when I put all the gas levers back to open. Anyone have any ideas what the problem may be? Do I need to call a gas guy to bleed the line? Just want to keep the service calls to a bare minimum and find out if this is something I can get working myself, or who I should call. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2009)

Are you sure the gas line shut-off is open?
If it is, & if you can use a wrench safely,
why not bleed it yourself?
There's a compression fitting (nut) on the valve side of the shut-off (3/4 or 7/8")...
Put a crescent wrench on the OTHER end of the shut off & loosen the 
compression nut, just enuff til you hear & smell the LP.
THEN RE-TIGHTEN THE NUT.
Try to turn the pilot on at the multi-function switch...
You may hafta run thru a couple of cycles to clear the air out of the pilot tube,
but it should light if you're getting spark.
Once it lights, take some liquid dish soap & brush it on the 
compression nut to check for leaks...It'll bubble up where any LP is getting out.
Re-tighten if required...
PM me if you need further guidance...


----------



## Inside Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree, sounds like it's not getting gas.  

Make sure the orange wire from the module is connected to the valve.  Disconnect the green wire that attaches to the valve, this will disengage the burner from lighting while you've got your hand in the fireplace.  If you have a stick lighter, light it and position in front of the pilot.  Turn the fireplace on so it starts sparking.  If the flame moves around, it's just blowing air... the gas won't be too far behind.  Normally you can hear air the air/gas coming out.  If the flame from you lighter isn't moving, or you don't hear any air coming from the pilot, there's probably a shut off.  A lot of house have a manifold system in the utility room connected to the tank.  Make sure there's not another shut off valve.  If you're get air/sound at the pilot, it's just bleeding off, and if somethings coming out, I'd just keep turning the fireplace off and on.  Each cycle will last about 1 minute.  If you have a long run, it take a bit longer.  Remember to re-connect the green wire to the valve after you get the pilot lit, this will engage the burner.

Or like the other post, just disconnect the 3/4 compression nut downstream from the valve and manual bleed the gas line.  Important, for safety, make sure the glass is off when attempting to get the pilot lit.  If you know for certain there's gas at the ball valve, and still no sound at the pilot, then there's a blockage or the valve isn't opening.


----------

